# Last years deer mount



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

last years deer is back


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks nice :beer:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

turned out great!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like he's on alert. Beautiful.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Man both of those are nice mounts.


----------

